# Possible Pop Eye / Fungus



## 0S1R1S

Bad news guys, my baby Peru has come down with something. He looked fine earlier today, but when I came home he wasn't as active and I didn't notice until he finally moved. At first it just looked like a scrape on his eye but after getting him to pose, I could really notice the eye bulging out of his head. The only major change consisted of removing the sand and adding gravel after selling my large rhom. During the substrate change, I also changed over 50% of the water to remove any debris and cloudy water from the sand removal. Since I have both baby Serras in the same tank I decided to treat them both with Prazipro, in which I dosed yesterday. And now this..
















Pop eye, fungus, both? I added a little salt and I'm trying to bump the temp, but my new Fluval E300 is not heating up fast at all. I am going to do another major water change, and maybe treat with Melafix or Maracyn 2. But I'm not sure if you can mix either of those with the Prazipro? I do have a quarantine tank, but my AC50 just sh*t the bed. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

I say pop eye imo, i too would treat with melafix (if you can mix) and some aquarium salt. Ofcourse temp. aswell hopefully the heater works for ya


----------



## FEEFA

Maybe there was a spike when you did your substrate change?
I would check params and go from there, def treat with mela/pimafix combo if you can mix with the prazi


----------



## 0S1R1S

Well this morning he looked a little better than last night. His eye is not bulging as much, but the white spot is still there. I changed about 20 gallons out and added Melafix this morning. I check the water parameters before the change. Everything looked normal..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I'd just keep an eye on it, maybe bump the temp and add a bit of salt. If it starts to fill up with fluid again or takes a turn for the worse, you could look into Maracyn, but usually cloudy eye goes away on it's own with clean water and the process can be sped up with increased temp and some salt.


----------



## jp80911

doesn't look pop eye to me, I had a 4" rhom that had the same thing happened to it when I moved it to 75g and it healed up over time. the filter was an already cycled FX5 and I had 80%+ new water. just keep water clean and keep an eye on it. up temp and add salt shouldn't hurt.


























4 days later









7 days later


----------



## 0S1R1S

Those pictures give me some relief. Less than a day treating with the Mela/Pimafix, and the bulge/swelling is almost gone. But he still has a piece of protruding white from his eye. I'm hoping there will be some improvement in the morning. Not bad for Day 1. I'll get some more pictures tomorrow night.

I also changed out my Rena xP2 with a Fluval 404 for better filtration/circulation. How often do you think I should change water while treating with the Mela/Pimafix? Last time I changed every 3 days. But since they are babies, I wasn't sure how much, or how little to change. 10-15g a day before adding the next dose?


----------



## jp80911

what size tank is it in? I remember I didn't dose any med, not even salt and it healed up in about 7 days. if tank is big enough and you can keep nitrate on the low side I would say no need for WC until the recommended 7 day treatment of mela/pimafix. (I think it says 7 days on the instruction, it's been a while since I used it can't remember for sure)


----------



## 0S1R1S

He's in a 90g with a 10g Wet/Dry, running a Fluval 404 and Eheim 2217. The water has become cloudy since I started the meds this morning, which is why I'm concerned with water changes. I read that Mela/Pimafix does not cloud water and all my params look in check still. What do you think is causing the cloudiness, and is it of concern?


----------



## jp80911

not sure about the cloudiness, if all parameters are in check then I wouldn't worry it too much. I noticed when I added mela/pimafix to my tank it creates A LOT of bubbles. maybe it's just all those bubbles you see. should clear up in a day or so.
90g for a 2" fish is a lot of space, as long as you take out all the uneaten food I wouldn't worry about water change.


----------



## 0S1R1S

The 90g is divided in half, for the Peru and a Vinny baby. Which is why I was worried about water conditions. I already dosed them both with Prazipro, so I didn't want to remove either, so rather just treat both. The 404 is doing a lot more work than the xP2 was, so I hope that helps clear the water up.


----------



## jp80911

how's it looking today?


----------



## 0S1R1S

After 2 days of Mela/Pimafix treatment.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Just looks like cloud eye to me...no big deal!


----------



## 0S1R1S

It's been almost a week when I first noticed his eye. Since then, I began to treat with Melafix and Pimafix, and a little salt after a 20g water change. But a few days after, his condition seemed to get worse. On day 5 his eye looked better, but then his Dorsal fin melted away a little, and I noticed small white patches (possibly ammonia burns) on his sides. I immediately did a 30g or more water change, and discontinued the meds. I added activated carbon to remove the lingering meds, and have only been treating with fresh water and salt mixes. I'm not exactly sure what was wrong with my water, but he is looking a lot better healing and color wise, and even seems more active again. I'll try to get a pic tonight.


----------



## jp80911

maybe all those med put a little too much stress on the little guy?? just keep use clean water and salt and it should clear up on its own. good luck with it and keep us posted.
is it still in the 90g?


----------



## jp80911

hows the little guy doing?


----------



## 0S1R1S

He is doing a lot better. His eye is not popping out and has almost completely healed. His sides where his scales were melting have healed to the point you can't see where any damage was, and his fins have completely regenerated.

His general attitude and activity level has returned to normal, he spends a lot of his time near the top of the tank anymore. I can't get a clear shot of him since he constantly is darting around. I will try again sometime this week.


----------

